# Texas folks--anyone grazing a grass called WW B. Dahl?



## greybeard (Jan 24, 2012)

I have about 20 more acres I need to plant in pasture this spring and am looking for something to plant by seed besides common bermuda or Bahia. Been reading some of this bluestem called B. Dahl and wondered what the reviews are on it. Matures late in the year, and it appears that it has to be shredded down or burned in early winter after it goes to seed. Anyone familar with it?


----------



## Baymule (Jun 26, 2016)

@greybeard I see that this is an old post, but did you ever plant this grass? I've done some reading on it and wondered if you planted it or not.


----------



## greybeard (Jun 26, 2016)

Yes, and it is a wonderful forage. Lost most of it tho from being under several feet of water during 2015 and this year's floods. Coming back but it is slow.


----------



## Baymule (Jun 26, 2016)

Was it hard to establish? And how long after planting were you able to graze it?


----------



## Baymule (Aug 17, 2017)

@greybeard can you tell me more about this grass? How do your cattle graze it, what rotation time do you use and do you take them off in the fall so it can reseed? Is it a pure stand or mixed with other grasses?

We have been working on a couple of pastures (I call them pastures....) and I am about to make some permanent plantings. Last fall I sprigged some Bermuda and Bahia in a pasture, but used it for pigs. They dug and ate every single Bahia rhizome. The Bermuda spread, despite the pigs rooting. Several months after we slaughtered the pigs, I turned the sheep in that pasture. They ate all the weeds, then ate the bermuda last. There is still standing Bermuda and we are going to mow it. The sheep love the Bahia, but not so much on the Bermuda.


----------



## Mini Horses (Aug 17, 2017)

Several varieties of Bermuda -- some more graze tasty than others.   As you see, it takes ABUSE very well & survives.
I have a good amount that started from seed in hay I had purchased.  It grows taller & apparently quite tasty as they jump on it.  It spreads wildly.

With sand it is difficult to maintain many grasses, as you know. I wish you luck.  Right now I'm mowing and mowing!  Complaining but so happy to have grass!!  And goats are happy I also have weeds -- I don't do sprays on it.


----------

